# amplificador para guitarra



## deniel144 (May 2, 2010)

hola me sumo al hilo bueno quiero ver si ese ampli es bueno pero al parecer el tda2005 llega de lo 100hz-15khz y el bajo eléctrico necesita 48hz-7khz entonces mi duda si es compatible el parlante que quiero usar es uno para audio car y es   este

espero que me puedan ayudar


saludos


----------



## deniel144 (May 3, 2010)

nadie que me pueda ayudar


----------



## zaiz (May 3, 2010)

deniel144 dijo:


> al parecer el* tda2005 *llega de lo 100hz-15khz
> saludos



Según la hoja de datos del* TDA2005*, la respuesta va de (fL máx)40Hz hasta (fH mín)20khz, así es que sí te sirve. Tiene una pequeña distorsión a 40 hz, pero es mínima (0.3% o sea que casi nada).
Y el parámetro de potencia del parlante y la impedancia también van de acuerdo.
Yo lo alimentaría con 16V aprox. para obtener un máximo de potencia.

Es decir que para mí sí es compatible.

---------------------------------
Ahora, si quisiste decir* TDA2050*, ese también le queda porque su ancho de banda, según su hoja de datos es de 20Hz a 80000 Hz. Y la distorsión es igual o menos.

También es compatible.

Saludos.


----------



## deniel144 (May 3, 2010)

jajaj si tienes razón es el 2050 me equivoque  ahora lo mas complejo para mi es el parlante :/ por que necesita un determinado rango de frecuencia para que se escuche bien y buscando encontré este es un parlante de auto de 10" pero cumple con los rangos de frecuencia http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC...lgadas-400w-4ohm-audio-car-american-sound-_JM tiene 250w rms

que les parece


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2010)

deniel144 dijo:


> ahora lo mas complejo para mi es el parlante :/ por que necesita un determinado rango de frecuencia para que se escuche bien y buscando encontré este es un parlante de auto de 10" pero cumple con los rangos de frecuencia http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC...lgadas-400w-4ohm-audio-car-american-sound-_JM tiene 250w rms
> que les parece



Cual es la sensibilidad de ese parlante?
Ese es un dato clave, por que si es baja (tipo 92dB/W/m o menos) estás muerto y no vas a poder tocar con una bata al lado por que la viola ni se va a escuchar....y te lo digo por experiencia.

Gastá un poco de dinero y comprá un Celestion o un Eminence que tenga 98 dB/W/m o más y te podés quedar bastante mas tranquilo.


----------



## deniel144 (May 3, 2010)

oka gracias por la respuesta

saludos


----------



## Dano (May 3, 2010)

deniel144 dijo:


> nadie que me pueda ayudar




Hace bastante que eres de la comunidad, las normas las conoces, es una advertencia.


----------



## deniel144 (May 3, 2010)

ok no lo volveré a hacer disculpa por los inconvenientes 

saludos


----------

